
Breaking the 4-channel Barrier: The PC Tracker War and More - deverton
http://inversephase.tumblr.com/post/95539946966/breaking-the-4-channel-barrier-the-pc-tracker-war-and
======
paulnasca
I wonder if the source code of FastTracker 2 will be available.

Of course, I am aware of the open-source trackers (like MilkyTracker, etc),
but I believe that the FT2 played a huge part of the demoscene and it should
be preserved (the original source code).

~~~
Kiro
Fun fact is that the creators of FastTracker (Triton) started Starbreeze, the
highly successful game studio.

~~~
brandonmenc
Also mentioned in the article is Thomas Pytel (Tran), who went on to be a lead
engineer at PayPal.

Fond memories digging through the assembler code of PMODE, his free DOS
extender. Learned a lot. Thanks, Thomas!

~~~
dec0dedab0de
I didn't know Tran's real name until just now. I used to make everyone watch
Timeless circa 1995. Now I want to call out of work and play kings quest.

------
inoop
ModEdit, Trackblaster, that brings me back. Raise your hand if that was you in
your dad's garage soldering together a DAC to go on your parallel port ;)

~~~
smokel
There was an info-file with some release that described how to make your own
Covox Speech Thing [1], but I do not remember what it was. I thought it was
The Space Pigs Megademo, but the release at Pouet does not have any text
files.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Covox_Speech_Thing](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Covox_Speech_Thing)

~~~
inoop
Wasn't it also included in FastTracker II?

------
pjc50
About 20 years ago I wrote a MOD player for PC, using only info found in the
PC Game Programmer's Encyclopedia. ( [http://bespin.org/~qz/pc-
gpe/](http://bespin.org/~qz/pc-gpe/) ). It had some subtle bugs which meant
everything was out of pitch. I should dig it up, stick it on github, and see
if I can trivially fix it.

